# Excellent Track Saw At A Great Price



## sawdustjunkie

Seems like you got the last one. I checked Amazon and they are no longer available and have no expected restock timeline.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review.


----------



## jonah

They have been in stock at amazon periodically over the last few months. They'll have some, sell them all, then some time later get more. Keep your eyes open for it.


----------



## MT_Stringer

I bought my Scheppach track saw through a WOOT! deal of the day for $119 + $5 shipping. I also bought the Grizzly 55 inch track and the accessory kit. Everything works with the track saw…identical to say the least.

I have been thinking about replacing the blade. thanks for the link.


----------



## mantwi

Great find and you have done what most of us must do. Improvised, adapted and overcome. I know about the inherent problems of a two piece guide rail and would suggest that you make a permanent connection with some type of epoxy or rivets if possible to eliminate this issue. I thought Spagnuolo's review of the Grizzly model though he did try to be objective was still a bit skewed, wouldn't want to offend potential sponsors now would we? Even at $250.00 it's a bargain compared to the festool and I'll have to look into it. Good review and great job on the mods. God bless.


----------



## mathom7

Thanks for the review, I appreciate the links.


----------



## jonah

I think what I'll end up doing is picking up a 55" track for another $50. It looks to me like the slots in the track are standard t-tracks, so a standard t-track connector should work to connect them. I will investigate further at some point.

Then I'll have lots of track options: a short track for cross cutting, a medium track for longer cuts, and if I put all three pieces together a track suitable for breaking down an eight foot sheet of plywood.

I do see value in having a 25" track: lots of cuts are cross cuts and one 25" section is a lot less unwieldy than a 55" section.

The only advantages of the Festool saw, in my mind, are a better stock blade and better dust collection. Otherwise you're just paying triple the money for a comparable tool.


----------



## MT_Stringer

I think the track connector came with my Grizzly 55 inch track.


----------



## natenaaron

Are all of these track saws 6.25 inches? I have been thinking about one. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Surfside

Thanks for the review. Something I want to consider for my future tools.


----------



## jonah

It's more accurate to say that the track saws are built around 160mm blades, which works out to close to about 6.3 inches. They all have 20mm arbors.

Festool does make a larger track saw (the -75 model), but it's the only one of that size and frankly there's no reason to buy the thing for 99% of even people that are in the market for track saws.


----------



## MT_Stringer

I had no problem cross cutting two pieces of 3/4 ply at the same time. I bought it specifically to cut down sheet goods for cabinets.


----------



## jonah

According to what I've read, the maximum cut depth is 2 1/8 inches, which is why I think almost no one needs the larger Festool saw. Who really needs to cut material thicker than 2 1/8 inches with a track saw?


----------



## cutworm

Added to the Amazon wish list.


----------



## jm8

Great review, thanks. I'm in the market for a track saw.


----------



## BlaiddDrwg

I've been looking into one of these and they do seem to sell out quickly.


----------



## macgee

Has anyone found them currently in stock at a reasonable price? The only ones I can find are people reselling/flipping them for more money.

Thanks


----------



## BentheViking

ive been looking for one of these too, but unable to find it so will probably get the grizzly. ive even checked the scheppach website but its not there


----------



## macgee

It might be worth while to contact the Scheppach US distributor. I think they were in the Chicago area.

I've got a old school Porter Cable with track but would jump on a Scheppach if they became available.


----------



## jonah

The distributor is Colovos Company, which is indeed based out of Chicago. You could try contacting them - it can't hurt and they most definitely actually answer the phone, which was a bit of a surprise in this day and age.


----------



## jonah

I had the track saw out today and dug up a picture of the stock blade next to the Freud blade I mentioned in the review.



















Quite a difference in the sharpness, amount, and polish on the carbide. The pictures are from before I made any cuts with either blade.


----------



## maui

So I just acquired one of these, new in box. If anyone is interested in it give me a holler Maui at Yahoo Dot Com.


----------



## mdn125

How is the saw holding up?

I'm contemplating buying the Makita, but am also considering Grizzly. I'm a little apprehensive on the Grizzly, but for about half the cost it's tempting. I think my biggest concern isn't the performance, but the durability. Will it have the lifespan (longevity) of the Makita or DeWalt.


----------



## MT_Stringer

I used mine the last couple of days cutting plywood for shelves in my storage shed. Haven't had any problems.


----------



## mdn125

@MT-- how long have you had yours, and do you use it frequently?

I'm primarily interested in using it to break down sheets of plywood. My shop is in by basement, so if I could rough size the sheets in my garage and than use my table saw to get the final dimensions-that would make life easier for me.


----------



## MT_Stringer

> @MT-- how long have you had yours, and do you use it frequently?
> 
> I m primarily interested in using it to break down sheets of plywood. My shop is in by basement, so if I could rough size the sheets in my garage and than use my table saw to get the final dimensions-that would make life easier for me.
> 
> - Matt


About a year and 1/2. I used it today to finish up cutting the plywood for the shelves going into our storage shed.
I have the same blade on it Jonah showed in his pictures.

I have cross cut two pieces of 3/4 cabinet grade plywood to get the identical length.
And did I mention it rips rough maple?


----------



## mdn125

Very nice!! Think I might be sold!!


----------



## dschreiber44

I just got the Grizzly version yesterday, along with a two Freud blades (crosscut and rip). I also have an MFT-type table top and some dogs coming in the next couple of days.

I plan on making a couple of the mods suggested in this thread. Rather than relocating the two glide strips on the rail, has anyone tried adding a third strip of some type? It would have to be thinner than the originals as they are recessed into slots in the aluminum. Or has anyone tried adding a glide to the saw base?

I also found a 118" Makita rail for $85. It was dented about 18" from one end. Anyone used Makita rails with their Grizzly/Scheppach/Shopfox, etc. saws?

BTW, first post!

Dave


----------



## MT_Stringer

Congrats, Dave. I just used mine to cut the back for a cabinet…89" x 25 1/4"

I am not sure about the Makita track. Seems I read somewhere the Makita track is the same as the Festool track. I can't swear to it, though.


----------



## jonah

Mine is holding up fine, but I don't use it frequently. I end up working with sheet goods very seldomly, so I don't pull the track saw out much at all.

If I worked with sheet goods more often, I would definitely think about getting a long track and some more of the non-skid stuff to put on the bottom of the track. I don't find the track to be as "sticky" as other, more expensive systems I have seen.


----------



## RobertsPlace

Scheppach makes a 75 model, similar to the Festool. Here's the link for the PL75 Scheppach.

Keep in mind that Scheppach is a German company, so availability for the PL75 may be very limited or non-existent here in the US. They have locations in France and Australia, also.


----------

